# Can I do jerky in a Smokin-it model 2 without the jerky drier?



## mrsmoklestein (Aug 23, 2014)

Haw anyone here tried making jerky on a cookshack, smokin-tex, or smokin-it without the drier? I have a bunch of heart of round sliced up and I desperately need a technique. Thank you for any help.


----------



## ka3mgh (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a Smokin-Tex 1400 and don't have the official jerky drying fan but did make my own out of a coffee can, a computer fan, and a computer power supply.  I have made jerky in it 6-8 times and tried both using the fan and not using the fan.  I think I get better results with the fan but it is still possible without.  Depending on how "wet" of marinade/cure you are using, you might be able to get it dry by with opening the door several times after the initial smoke and letting the moisture out that way.  Or you can also start the jerky in the smoker, hit it with smoke for a bit, and then transfer it to the oven and keep the door cracked open to finish the drying process.  I normally have a couple of thicker pieces that I end up finishing in the oven just for the eave of not going in and outside a bunch of times checking on it.


----------

